# Might just give up...



## Hydro23 (Nov 30, 2007)

I feel bad for my P's. The person that was holding them until my tank was cycled has told me I need to pick them up but I don't want to put them in my tank as it is. My ammonia is high and my water is cloudy. I added bio-spira 2 days ago but I might've got a bad batch or it probably just didnt work. I think part of my problem was that I've used too many chemicals. I used those ammonia remedy rocks and they were in my filter for a solid week until I took them out today. I've been using a liquid ammonia eliminator which has been doing nothing at all. I don't want my P's to go back into my tank with my water the way it is. I might go for a 100% water change(and clean everything thoroughly in the process) and get another batch of biospira(another 50$ -_-). What do you guys recommend? Should I give it one more shot or just find a new home for my P's?


----------



## Hydro23 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thought I should add, my P's always ate well but they were never very active, instead they used to just hang out in their own part of the tank.


----------



## webby (Jul 20, 2007)

to be honest piranha arent a lively fish except when feeding.

Is there a time period on how long your pal can hold the P's for? i wouldnt give up if i was in your position. If you feel you have added too much chemicals into the water then do water changes. Keep the tank cycling for another 2-3 weeks doing 20-30% water changes weekly and add the correct amount of water conditioner. If need be put some cheap fish in the tank to help cycle it...if they survive they can be snacks for the P's.


----------



## Hydro23 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not sure how long he can hold them for. His RB's are very active in his tank(cycled and very clean) which is why I thought mine being so "lazy" was wierd. It's either get rid of my P's or start over with a fresh tank and bio-spira.


----------



## webby (Jul 20, 2007)

Hydro23 said:


> I'm not sure how long he can hold them for. His RB's are very active in his tank(cycled and very clean) which is why I thought mine being so "lazy" was wierd. It's either get rid of my P's or start over with a fresh tank and bio-spira.


what size/age are his RBP and how many is there in the tank?
what size/age are your RBP and how many is there in the tank?


----------



## Hydro23 (Nov 30, 2007)

webby said:


> what size/age are his RBP and how many is there in the tank?
> what size/age are your RBP and how many is there in the tank?


3 of them are 3" and my big RB is 5". His are all about 3-4". All I know age-wise is my big RB has lived alone for 4 years before I got him.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I believe when you use bio spira you're supposed to stock your tank right away, correct me if I'm wrong. Also, you messed up cycling your tank when you put ammonia remedy rocks and ammonia eliminating chemicals, ammonia is what the good bacteria feed on, how is your tank going to cycle if they have nothing to eat? I'd say do that 100% water change and condition it, let it heat up and add whole bunch of goldish and biospira to get it cycling and producing beneficial bacteria quick, it doesn't seem like your friend enjoys your fish in his tank anymore, lol. Good luck.


----------



## Hydro23 (Nov 30, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> I believe when you use bio spira you're supposed to stock your tank right away, correct me if I'm wrong. Also, you messed up cycling your tank when you put ammonia remedy rocks and ammonia eliminating chemicals, ammonia is what the good bacteria feed on, how is your tank going to cycle if they have nothing to eat? I'd say do that 100% water change and condition it, let it heat up and add whole bunch of goldish and biospira to get it cycling and producing beneficial bacteria quick, it doesn't seem like your friend enjoys your fish in his tank anymore, lol. Good luck.


if time wasn't an issue I would do that and get a fishless cycle going. But for all I know he could want my fish out of his tank tomorrow.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Hydro23 said:


> I believe when you use bio spira you're supposed to stock your tank right away, correct me if I'm wrong. Also, you messed up cycling your tank when you put ammonia remedy rocks and ammonia eliminating chemicals, ammonia is what the good bacteria feed on, how is your tank going to cycle if they have nothing to eat? I'd say do that 100% water change and condition it, let it heat up and add whole bunch of goldish and biospira to get it cycling and producing beneficial bacteria quick, it doesn't seem like your friend enjoys your fish in his tank anymore, lol. Good luck.


if time wasn't an issue I would do that and get a fishless cycle going. But for all I know he could want my fish out of his tank tomorrow.
[/quote]

I understand what you're saying. But what I was saying is that biospira is supposed to get rid of the "cycle" all together and prep your tank for stocking with fish immediately after using the product. What I meant is for you to get some biospira and a bunch of goldfish to be able to stock the tank right away after using biospira so that you aren't introducing your piranhas to the tank right away, by letting the goldfish get to the tank first, you aren't risking your fish.


----------



## Hydro23 (Nov 30, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> I believe when you use bio spira you're supposed to stock your tank right away, correct me if I'm wrong. Also, you messed up cycling your tank when you put ammonia remedy rocks and ammonia eliminating chemicals, ammonia is what the good bacteria feed on, how is your tank going to cycle if they have nothing to eat? I'd say do that 100% water change and condition it, let it heat up and add whole bunch of goldish and biospira to get it cycling and producing beneficial bacteria quick, it doesn't seem like your friend enjoys your fish in his tank anymore, lol. Good luck.


if time wasn't an issue I would do that and get a fishless cycle going. But for all I know he could want my fish out of his tank tomorrow.
[/quote]

I understand what you're saying. But what I was saying is that biospira is supposed to get rid of the "cycle" all together and prep your tank for stocking with fish immediately after using the product. What I meant is for you to get some biospira and a bunch of goldfish to be able to stock the tank right away after using biospira so that you aren't introducing your piranhas to the tank right away, by letting the goldfish get to the tank first, you aren't risking your fish.
[/quote]
Oh ok, if he wants them out tomorrow I guess i'll just get biospira on overnight delivery and start cleaning my tank, I've got a couple styrofoam coolers I can put my P's in until my tanks ready again.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck and welcome to Pfury.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> I believe when you use bio spira you're supposed to stock your tank right away, correct me if I'm wrong. Also, you messed up cycling your tank when you put ammonia remedy rocks and ammonia eliminating chemicals, ammonia is what the good bacteria feed on, how is your tank going to cycle if they have nothing to eat? I'd say do that 100% water change and condition it, let it heat up and add whole bunch of goldish and biospira to get it cycling and producing beneficial bacteria quick, it doesn't seem like your friend enjoys your fish in his tank anymore, lol. Good luck.


stryfemp is correct

i know nothing about biospira but i just cycled my 210 just by putting a filter pad in my tank from a previous tank i had and sure enough in 1 week ihad no ammonia

also i think that liquid ammonia remover might take the ammonia away from being toxic but i belive it still shows up on your ammonia test as if it was still there

you should see if your friend will sell you one of his filters in the tank thats holding your ps then do a water change before you stick it on your tank also have you bin using tapwater conditioner 
if not you may have bin killing off you bacteria this whole time


----------

